# holiday in albufeira or nerja for couple late 40s



## ppk (2 Feb 2010)

hi all we are a couple late 40s looking for a reasonablly priced fortnight around 20th july in either albufeira area or perhaps nerja.have been to algarve before and enjoyed it but never to nerja.we are looking for either a reasonably priced hotel or a good apartment on a good complex with good facilities and preferably on a nice beach.if possible somewhere thats fairly lout free.hopefully somebody will have some suggestions or experiences of nice places they would like to pass on.we would be very grateful for any tips regards


----------



## NHG (2 Feb 2010)

My first choice would be Oura View Beach Club (formerly known as montechoro beach club) and my second choice would be Club Praia Da Oura - reviewed on No Frontiers on the 24th of Jan - you can look at it on rte player.  The same people own both and Oura Praia Hotel and you can use the facilities at both.

Unfortunately no operators seem to be doing Oura View Beach Club this year but a local travel agency said that they can book it for us and a flight separate, but I am nervous to do this the climate we are in at the min with so many travel agencies etc closing down.

The usual timeshare places, but we have stayed in Oura View once and Club Praia around 4 times now I think in the last 13 yrs and never hassled.  The apartments in the club don't look as fancy as they did on No Frontiers, only drawback that I have with them is that they don't have air conditioning, other than that its my little taste of haven, right on the beach and a beautiful little bakery just down the street in front of Oura View which has a queue outside it at 8am each morning waiting for it to open.

The Oura View has masive studios and appartments and if you get a lift to the 6th floor it brings you out into a carpark which is just at the top of the 'mile long strip' so it cuts out cardiac hill.

Look up trip advisor for both.


----------



## Tintagel (2 Feb 2010)

ppk said:


> hi all we are a couple late 40s looking for a reasonablly priced fortnight around 20th july in either albufeira area or perhaps nerja.have been to algarve before and enjoyed it but never to nerja.we are looking for either a reasonably priced hotel or a good apartment on a good complex with good facilities and preferably on a nice beach.if possible somewhere thats fairly lout free.hopefully somebody will have some suggestions or experiences of nice places they would like to pass on.we would be very grateful for any tips regards


 
We stayed in this apartment in Nerja.

[broken link removed]

Reasonably priced. Good location.  I didn't love Nerja but it was O.K.


----------



## SlugBreath (16 Feb 2010)

ppk said:


> hi all we are a couple late 40s looking for a reasonablly priced fortnight around 20th july in either albufeira area or perhaps nerja.have been to algarve before and enjoyed it but never to nerja.we are looking for either a reasonably priced hotel or a good apartment on a good complex with good facilities and preferably on a nice beach.if possible somewhere thats fairly lout free.hopefully somebody will have some suggestions or experiences of nice places they would like to pass on.we would be very grateful for any tips regards


 
Have you tried  ?


----------



## mullking (16 Feb 2010)

I rent an apartment in Albufeira. I think it's far more suitable for a couple in their late forties. As you've been there before I'm sure you know there are 2 parts to Albufeira. There's the "strip" which is where "oura" is. This is a crazy, glitzy, noisy, brit. flag waving area. Personally, it's not for me nor do I believe for you either. The other part is the old town. Here you'll find plenty of entertainment with a myriad of restaurants and bars. The difference is they're not crazy, disco, boom boom music. My apartment is on a complex on the outskirts and a twenty minute walk from oldtown. I saw the no frontiers programme, they must have got well paid to publicize "club praia oura" Yes it's nice during the day but at night you can't sleep for noise.


----------



## SlugBreath (17 Feb 2010)

I think ppk has left the building!


----------



## PyritePete (17 Feb 2010)

we stayed in the MonteChoro hotel at the very top of the "strip" close to where the Emerald Isle pub is. Its well away from the noise etc & also the beach but there is a shuttle bus from the hotel.

Walking down the strip is ok, avoid the usual timeshare agents, there are nice restaurants. Walking UP Cardiac Hill as it is commonly known is not for most.


----------



## Bern (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: holiday in Algarve*

Hi, I booked flights to faro today for my husband and I and our one year old daughter. We are flying out in mid May for a couple of weeks. Can anyone recommend a nice resort not too far away from here? There are so many resorts in the algarve it is hard to know where to pick unless you have been there. I was thinking of booking a self catering apartment with alpharooms.ie - basic, clean, safe, near to beach and facilities. Am I asking for too much?!
Any help would be much appreciated. 
Thanks, Bernie


----------



## mullking (17 Feb 2010)

*Re: holiday in Algarve*

To Bernie,--------As I said 2 paragraphs above---I have the ideal apartment. Contact me direct.


----------



## NHG (18 Feb 2010)

Very easy to avoid Cardiac Hill if needs be, take a left at Wilde & Co and next right will bring you right down past Clube Praia Da Oura and onto the beach, or if coming up cardiac hill, go into Oura View Beach Club and take a lift to 6th floor, door there which brings you right out into carpark beside the roundabout again at Widle & Co. You need to be a resident at Oura View Beach Club to get in the door on the 6th floor but no problem to get out.

I would be a very light sleeper, and once woken would not get back to sleep and I have never had a problem with noise in either Clube Praia Da Oura or Oura Vier Beach Club, Would hear crowd coming home from the Nightclub/Beach at around 8am, but would be awake anyway (kids so would be in bed early and awake early).  

We would go into Oldtown some nights for something to eat and a stroll around, taxi around €3, love to walk down strip in evening and drop in and have a bite to eat, maybe a drink and watch the world go by...


----------



## WaterWater (19 Feb 2010)

SlugBreath said:


> I think ppk has left the building!


 
And this one....

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055816472


----------



## ppk (19 Feb 2010)

hi all not left the building just not been home for a while,thank you all for your advice i am very grateful,last year we stayed in hotel zante maris tsilivi zakynthos set right on the beach,hotel was lovely and food was great.tsilivi is quiet and limited for a fortnight but extremely restful.cost about €2800 half-board,i would love something similar around albufeira but funds are tight this year.you cant beat somewhere on a beach as your whole day is put in.hopefully we will find somewhere reasonable but algarve seems expensive.


----------



## DeclanP (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: holiday in Algarve*



Bern said:


> Hi, I booked flights to faro today for my husband and I and our one year old daughter. We are flying out in mid May for a couple of weeks. Can anyone recommend a nice resort not too far away from here? There are so many resorts in the algarve it is hard to know where to pick unless you have been there. I was thinking of booking a self catering apartment with alpharooms.ie - basic, clean, safe, near to beach and facilities. Am I asking for too much?!
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks, Bernie


 
Bernie, we stayed in Quarteira last year and it was lovely. 30mins from the airport and nice hotel and beach. It is quiet but a short walk away from Villamoura. There are lovely restaurants there but not many bars. PM me if you want more details.


----------

